# Bergbau Saroniterz



## Fenriswolf82 (18. November 2008)

guten morgen
mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr aktuell saroniterz im ah oder im channel verkauft.
habe gestern mal eine tour gemacht mit meinem kleinen 72iger und habe 10 stacks a 50gold ins ah gestellt und hatte heut morgen alle verkauft. andere preise bewegen sich etwas weltfremd von 200g im ah ^^
ich habe seit knapp mai nicht mehr gespielt aber kann mir nicht vorstellen das leute 200g für einen 20iger stack saronit bezahlen..
ich weiss das preise von sever zu sever unterschiedlich sind aber so ne grobe richtung wäre mir schon mit geholfen.

gruss
fenris


----------



## lukluk (18. November 2008)

habe mal die frage wo du den das sargoniterz gefarmt hast weil bei mir ist langsam mit kobalterz farmen fürskill ende da wolte ich wissen wo man gut sargonit farmen kann 

danke schon mal und ich an deiner stelle würde mir dasaddon derwoche aucmaster runterladen das giebt dir wen du das ah scannst die preise an und dan kanst du schauen um wie viel du unterbieten willst auch ein vorteil ist dir die preise dan immer angezeigt werden auch wen du gerade nicht im ah stehst du musst nur den scann vom ah möglichst immeraktuell halten

kleiner tippwen du der einzige anbiter von dem zeug auf deinem server bist mach es sehr teuer das steigert die preise weil die anderen ja dan deine preise unterbieten


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. November 2008)

hast ne pm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (18. November 2008)

Für Kobalterz bekommst du auf Antonidas ~50g für 5 Stück heißt pro Erz ~10g
Da das Saronit noch seltener ist im Moment denke ich schon das man locker 200g rausschlagen kann.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. November 2008)

dann hab ich es ja wirklich verschenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja werde meine ausbeute morgen mal teurer einstellen!
danke schon mal für die info
braucht jemand alle möglichen edelsteine auf sen´jin w/me
die müllen mein inventar beim farmen zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (18. November 2008)

Tip an alle die Saroniterz farmen wollen:

Im Open-PvP-Gebiet gibts einige nette Stellen, besonders in der Nähe der Elementare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (18. November 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Tip an alle die Saroniterz farmen wollen:
> 
> Im Open-PvP-Gebiet gibts einige nette Stellen, besonders in der Nähe der Elementare
> 
> ...



danke für den tip aber als level 72 trau ich mich da noch nicht hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

